# Total Lunar Eclipse: August 28, 2007



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Get up early tomorrow or stay up late tonite 
There's going to be a total lunar eclipse of the moon starting at 3:51am CDT with totality starting at 4:52am CDT and totality ending at 6:22am CDT.
There won't another total eclipse until Feb. 21st, 2008 (brrrrr)
Hope your weather is GOOD to see it.

Link: Lunar Eclipse


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Here's a pic I just made of the full moon.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Going out to check it out now... It was 'dusty' looking at 4:45.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

It's about 1/2 eclipsed right now. Pretty cool!


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm glad I got up when I did (4:00am), I was able to see it reach totality and then it got cloudy and disapeared, not to be seen again!


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, Neon! Were those taken through a telescope with equatorial mount and motor, or just a telephoto lens?

Same thing happened here in San Antonio. I was able to see it go into totality, and then came the clouds...  I'm glad I got to see it for a few minutes though.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Pics were shot with Nikon D50 and 70-300mm lens plus 2X teleconverter.


----------

